# Epic Heroic Fantasy! The Book of One: A New Age - $0.99 Promo!



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi! I am pleased to announce the first book in an ongoing fantasy series, entitled 
The Book of One: A New Age, which is available for $0.99.



The second book in the series *A Stolen Crown* will be released this month (April, 2013) and a third book is set for early summer.

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jordan,

Welcome to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you for your note, Betsy.  I am grateful for a welcoming place to share news about my books.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you very much to everyone who is reading my books. I appreciate your support. I have been working hard on the third book in the series and am really excited about its release.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

I was originally going to keep this book at $0.99 for only a little while as a promotional thing but it seems that readers are more willing to take a chance on a new independent author at this price so it will definitely stay for a while. I am very grateful to everyone who is reading the 'Book of One' series and all the positive support. It really means a lot.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

It was very exciting to see the 'Book of One: A New Age' pop up into the Amazon top 100 Bestsellers for Epic Fantasy this week! I think it was only there for an hour but it is still nice to see people are reading and enjoying the series. Have a wonderful weekend, everyone.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

New cover art for 'The Book of One: A New Age'.



Thank you to everyone who is reading and enjoying the series.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks to the readers who are being so supportive of the 'Book of One' series. I am very excited about the fourth book in the series and hope to have it ready very soon.


----------



## 9thChapter (May 6, 2013)

Congrats Jordan.

I am about to publish the first two books in my fantasy fiction series.  Its encouraging to hear about your success!


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Darren, Thank you for your note. Sorry I missed it earlier, I have been in writing mode, working on the fourth 'Book of One' novel, which will be released this month. 

I saw your book cover art samples for your series on one of your messages and they both look lovely. I wish you much success in their publication.


----------



## 9thChapter (May 6, 2013)

JordanBaker said:


> I was originally going to keep this book at $0.99 for only a little while as a promotional thing but it seems that readers are more willing to take a chance on a new independent author at this price so it will definitely stay for a while. I am very grateful to everyone who is reading the 'Book of One' series and all the positive support. It really means a lot.


Jordan, I'd love to hear your thinking on price and word count. Had you considered $2.99?

Darren T. Patrick, author of the Rithhek Cage series

@9thChapter (twitter)

darrentpatrick.com


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for your question, Darren. I originally put the first book in the 'Book of One' series at $.99 as an introductory promotion, but have decided to keep the price for a while longer since new readers seem to be willing to take a chance on a book from a new author. 

Thank you to all the readers who have taken that chance and have been enjoying the 'Book of One' series. 

I am very excited about the fifth book, which I am working on now, and I am very grateful for your encouragement and support.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

An update for everyone who is reading the 'Book of One' series. The fifth book is coming along and has a lot of exciting action and a few twists. I am very eager to share it with everyone.

Thank you for all the continuing encouragement. It means a lot and I really appreciate it.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Thank you to everyone who is reading and enjoying the 'Book of One' Epic Fantasy series. 

The fifth novel in the series, 'A Broken Throne' is now available on Amazon and I am working on Book #6 as well as some accompanying materials (maps, glossaries and such.)

I hope everyone is having a productive and fruitful start to the new year. Thank you again for all the encouragement and support with the series.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Just a quick update on the series. I am working on the sixth novel in the 'Book of One' series and hope to have it completed this spring. Thank you very much to everyone who has been reading and enjoying the series.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone, The sixth book is coming very soon. I am very excited to share the next novel in the 'Book of One' fantasy series, which is tentatively titled 'A Dark Tide'. As always, thank you very much to everyone who is reading and enjoying the stories. Your continued support and encouragement really means a lot.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

An update for readers of the 'Book of One' series: The sixth novel, 'A Dark Tide' will be released this coming week. I hope everyone is having an amazing spring and wish a wonderful summer to all. Thank you very much to everyone who is reading and enjoying the 'Book of One' fantasy series.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! I hope your summer months have been lovely. With 'A Dark Tide', the sixth book in the 'Book of One' series released recently, I am now working on the seventh and final book in the series. 

In between chapters I am also working on notes for another epic fantasy series, which I am also very excited about, and I also have notes for another possible series and several other stories set in the Book of One world. For now, the finale to the 'Book of One' is my priority and I hope to have it ready this fall.

Thank you, as always, to my readers for your support and encouragement.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! Just a quick update. The seventh novel in the 'Book of One' series is coming along and I hope to have it ready soon. I am really excited about the story and can't wait to share it. Thank you very much to everyone who is reading and supporting the series.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! The seventh novel in the 'Book of One' series is now on Amazon!

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Flame-Book-One-ebook/dp/B00R1G30FS

Thank you very much to everyone who has been reading and enjoying the series.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! Thank you to everyone who is reading and enjoying the 'Book of One' series. Your encouragement and support is appreciated.

Look for new stories in the 'Book of One' world coming soon!


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone. I recently received a lovely message from a reader who said they had fun reading the stories and even laughed out loud in parts, causing the person sitting next to them to wonder what they were reading. It is encouraging to know that readers are enjoying the stories. All the best.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! Spring is in the air and I hope everyone is enjoying a lovely weekend. While recovering from an intense writing schedule for the 'Book of One' series, I have been working on notes for a new series and several new stories in the Book of One world. I am grateful to everyone who has been reading and enjoying the novels, and recommending them to others. It really helps.  I am excited about sharing the new stories and will post updates about them soon. A lovely spring to all, and happy reading! Best.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! The first novel in the new series in the 'Book of One' world (entitled the Godsword Trilogy) is almost ready, and I am very excited about sharing it.

On a related note, I just noticed that Amazon is offering the 'Book of One' series at one of their promotional price changes, $0.82 for the first book, and reduced for the others as well. From reading comments here on Kindle Boards and elsewhere, it seems they do that from time to time without affecting the author, which is nice, as it is often a struggle for many of us independent writers.

Thank you to everyone who has been reading and enjoying the stories. I really appreciate your encouragement and support, from the messages I have received, and your helping to get the word out and let people know the books exist. Also, I hope your summer is off to a lovely start. All the best!


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! Just a quick update to say thank you to everyone who is reading and enjoying the Book of One series and to let you know that I just completed an interview with my friends at Electrum Books. I will post an update when they put it online. Thanks again to my readers and everyone who is recommending the books to friends who are fans of fantasy and posting links and such. It really helps.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! Here's the link to the author interview I did with the folks at Electrum for anyone who is interested. Thanks, and have a great weekend! 

http://www.electrumbooks.com/bakerinterview2015.html


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello everyone!  Just an update to let readers know the new novel is coming along and I am excited to share the new stories in the Book of One prequel trilogy. In the meantime, I hope your autumn is off to a lovely start and thank you to everyone who is reading and enjoying the stories.  Warm wishes all around.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Wishing everyone a safe, fun and Happy Halloween this weekend! All the best!


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! This is just a quick post to let readers know that the 99 cent promotional price on 'The Book of One: A New Age' will not last much longer. I originally planned on doing the promo for a few months, but extended it much longer so more people could try out the first book in my fantasy series for super cheap. As a new writer, I am really grateful to everyone who has been reading and supporting my books, and hope you have picked up the latest in the Book of One world, called 'Godsword'. The next book in that trilogy is also coming along nicely, as well as a few other stories I will be releasing soon. Thank you everyone, and I hope you enjoy the stories.


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! It is that time of year when we are reminded to celebrate and reflect upon the things for which we are grateful, and though I often thank my readers when I update these posts, I want to say thank you again. 

I am ever grateful for those of you who are reading and enjoying my books and send encouraging words my way, both in supportive reviews and in private messages. It really helps, especially during the difficult times. It is sometimes a real challenge not to be discouraged by things, both in the process of writing, which has its difficulties, and in just trying to let people know that the books exist, which is often a daunting task. 

As you may know, indie writers don't have a lot of resources, so we are sort of like indie musicians, out trying to get people to notice our work, hoping to find some fans, and maybe someday get noticed. A lot of forums and reader sites are also not particularly supportive of those sorts of activities, and that seems to be because some authors have apparently gone overboard in the past, which is a shame, but "it is what it is" as the expression goes. At the same time, there are a few places like this one, the KindleBoards Book Bazaar, that allow us to post about our latest works and update the threads, and for that I am grateful.

So, thank you again to my readers for taking a chance on a new author, and thank you to KBoards for providing this little corner where we can put up our posts to try to find new readers. I am truly grateful for the support. It really means a lot.

Once again, Happy Thanksgiving to all, and I hope you have a warm and safe time, being thankful for all the good things and good people in our world and in our lives. Warm wishes to all!


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! Just a quick note to let you know that the first book in the Book of One series 'A New Age' is on promotional sale, along with the first book in the new 'Truefire Trilogy', entitled 'Godblade' which is also on promo to celebrate the release of the next book in the trilogy, which should be ready within the next week!

Note: The title of the first prequel book, 'Godblade' is in the process of being changed over from the old title 'Godsword' due to some issues when it was released. In brief, one of the major booksellers accidentally listed it as 'God's Word' and apparently cross-listed it with a religious book by the same title. It was sorted out fairly quickly, but it appears to have affected the release of that book, and there has been some ongoing concern over misinterpretation of the title, so we decided it would be best to rename the book and the series. So, 'Godsword' and the 'Godsword Trilogy' is now 'Godblade' and the 'Truefire Trilogy'!

Anyway, sorry for any confusion on the title, and thank you very much to everyone who has been reading and enjoying the Book of One stories. Your encouragement and support is always meaningful and appreciated. Have a lovely day and a wonderful weekend. All the best!


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello friends and readers! Just a quick note to say thank you to everyone who is reading and enjoying the Book of One series and the new prequel novels in the Truefire Trilogy.  I hope you are also enjoying some lovely spring weather, and send best wishes and gratitude to everyone who is helping spread the word about my novels. Best!


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! Thank you to everyone who is reading and enjoying the first two novels in the Godblade Trilogy (Godblade and Shadowspawn) and the Book of One series! I am very excited about the third novel and the follow-up stories to the main series. Again, thank you to all my readers for your support and encouragement. It really means a lot. All the best, and happy reading!


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! I hope you are enjoying the summer months and having all sorts of adventures, either outside in the sun or among the pages of a new story. I am very excited about the new novel, and can't wait to share it with fans of the Book of One series and the Truefire trilogy. As always, thank you very much to my readers. Your encouragement and recommendations to others to read the books really help.  Warm wishes to one and all!


----------



## JordanBaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! A quick update to let readers know that the third novel in the Truefire Trilogy, prequel books to the Book of One series, is coming along and I hope to have it ready soon. Thank you to everyone who is reading and enjoying the stories. All the best!


----------

